# Broadcast spray for pasture.



## rbtreasures (Sep 6, 2019)

I have returned to the country after a career with a calculator, and computer.

Have been clearing mesquite and Huisache for years now, about 40 miles south of San Antonio.

have cleared trees mechanically followed up with diesel and remedy a dash of sendro mixed in.

I have stands of Coastal, buffel, armadillo clover, and a mix of native grass and weeds.

Mesquite and huisache are now coming up from seed to small and many to spot spray. Need to eliminate Grass Burrs, weeds etc. to make a grazing pasture.

I plan to plant more mixed seed bermuda, rye, clover and add some alfalfa patches; for my personal grazing use.

Just bought a 500 Gallon broadcast PTO sprayer.

what herbicides do I spray with?? Been looking at a mix of sendero and 2-4-d, with liquid fertilizer added, for a one stop spraying using a water base. can close off sections as needed, but will want to graze as soon as possible.

have been told several timings for spraying from spring when leaves of coming up to mid summer.

Assistance will be appreciated. I tell every one I am playing at being a Rancher. (LOL)


----------



## Rockfrmr (Jun 30, 2019)

I am in the same situation, with many of the same conditions and circumstances, just a wee bit north of you with different weeds and grasses, asking all the same questions. The folks on here have been extremely helpful guiding me in a direction that makes sense once adapted to my unique climate conditions. As a starting point, search my questions and the responses in various threads I have started here in the last few months

My take away from the advise given to me.... a fall herbicide spray when the weeds are actively growing, that mixed with enough P to bring things into line with a soils test, and a bump of stable nitrogen to over winter things in my freezing climate. A very early March 'starter level' fertilizer sprayed followed by drilling seed in very cool weather, prior to germination soil temps. Once established, another herbicide spray down to catch the cool season weeds and then 1/2 the soils test annual fertilizer recommendation gets dribble banded into the new stand, the other half applied in early June .

Everything changes given our differing climate, soil conditions and forage but I would bet the basics will remain the same, everything starts with a soils test so you know what has to be applied to bring things to optimal. One very helpful piece of advice that has stuck with me is to try different things on different pastures and see which works best and then adapt accordingly.

Advice from a complete NOB such as myself is worth just about nothing but I have spent the entire summer reading every study I could find after doing it all wrong for several years. The helpful advice given me here has helped me understand why my prior efforts failed, that being the best education yet!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Being from where I am, I'm not familiar with the weeds in your area.

But, what I can say, is that it is pretty late in the year to be doing much weed control because many have already gone to seed.

However, brushy type plants, such as multiflora rose and blackberry briars, can often be controlled simply by mowing (bush hogging) them between Aug. 15th and Sept. 15th because that is the time of the year that they switch from growth to storing sugars in their root system for next year. Deprive them of the ability to store regrowth sugars and they can't come back.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------

